# Solved: Power On My PC Remotely Using a Cell Phone



## tmetford (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi, I´d like to hear from anyone who may know how to power on a PC remotely using a cell phone (wired to the target PC) when the cell phone is called from another phone.
Okay, so I´ve been able to power on my Office PC remotely for some time using an ethernet enabled device on the PC´s LAN(emacsys.com) : this device´s browser interface enables me to click the PC´s "On Button". The net result is that the PC powers on and I can then use the PC to remotely control the heating system and other devices at my office. 
All very useful and great until there´s a power cut or something else that knocks the ethernet device offline and, when that happens, it cannot re-establish its ethernet link. Hence, unfortunately, I´m then unable to power on the office PC and I lose control of my office system! Arrrgh!
So, this is why I need some help to be able to start the PC by some other means and I came up with the idea that a mobile phone´s external speaker connection may provide enough e.m.f. to close a small relay switch (i.e. the PC´S On button), hence enabling me to connect once more with the PC remotely and reboot the link for the ethernet device once again and, in turn, re-establishing control of my office without having to physically travel all the way there to perform the reconnection.
So, in brief how can a mobile phone (one that can be permanently assigned to this PC and doesn´t need to be used anywhere else) be wired up to a PC to power it on?
I have some basic knowledge of electronics and am willing to study the subject more so I´m able to build the necessary circuitry for the job. However, I don´t know how to tap into and modify/amplify the electric signal that comes through the cell phone´s external ear buds in order to close a relay that power´s on the PC.
Can you help please?
Many thanks in anticipation.
Tim Metford


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Just doing some Google Searching.
http://www.instructables.com/id/Power-On-Your-PC-using-your-Cell-Phone/


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

boom???


----------



## tmetford (Apr 8, 2008)

Thank you Squashman, that´s a really helpful link you found for me!
I look forward to putting it together when I return from my holiday.
Merry Christmas!
Tim


----------



## G7OEA (Dec 30, 2011)

I do believe that this may be a solution to a problem that did not exist. I need to switch on my pc remotely i use wakeup on lan. If youre skilled enough to hack a cell phone then you should be able to configure a VPN. Plus it does not need a second phone subscription and you also won't end up on the FBI watch list. As Dave Burnet said BOOM 
Kudos for actually doing it tho


----------



## tmetford (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi, and thanks for your comment. It's a great idea to use a wake up on LAN, or WAN (it'd have to be via the internet).
I've not tried a Wake on LAN GUI before but not managed to get it to work, so would you tell me how you've done It please. Thanks
Tim


----------



## tmetford (Apr 8, 2008)

Correction: I have tried a Wake on LAN GUI before but not managed to get it to work within a VPN between my office and home though it worked fine on my LAN: hence my request for futher information about how to do it given that you've succeeded in this?


----------

